
A visual history of 11 successful blogs - tomh
http://royal.pingdom.com/2008/10/21/a-visual-history-of-11-successful-blogs/
======
MicahWedemeyer
In every single case, ads went from 0-10% of the space to usually around
40-60%. In most cases, the best above-the-fold space was re-purposed for ads.

~~~
timcederman
Hah, that's exactly what I noticed and came back to comment on. I don't think
it's specific just to successful blogs though -- it's amazing how different
online advertising has become even in the last 3 years.

------
0xdefec8
"Initially it was a zine started in 1988 by Mark Frauenfelder and Carla
Sinclair, then in 1995 it became a website, and in 2000 it became a blog."

heh I wonder if the site ever changed or just the buzzwords

------
dexter
Wow, TechCrunch used to look good.

~~~
bayleo
Precisely my first thought on glancing over this article. What happened w/ the
redesign?

~~~
unalone
Same with Gizmodo and Engadget. So much cleaner.

EDIT: And Huffington Post and SmashingMag to some degree.

